# darn lost all my bookmarks.



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Oops, I was trying to eliminate those headings at the top that were intruding on the viewing area, ie yahoo and such.
Now I cant find my bookmarks! HELP please.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Guess I need to add Im using firefox.


----------



## Graham (Jul 24, 2011)

Right click in the grey area where the 'file' 'edit' 'view' etc is and you should get a list of the toolbars installed on your browser. Just make sure you have the bookmarks toolbar checked. If that doesn't work, click on the history tab at the top and it should open a window with history, tag and bookmarks listed. You should find your bookmarks still there if you have not completely deleted them.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

I dont have the grey area where "file'edit'view' is. In have an orange firefox dropdown box and can find my bookmarks there .


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Found the bookmarks. they are in a dropdown box on the far right of my screen now. Not the usual place but I might get used to it. Thanks


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

For a larger screen viewing area click on F11. To return from it simply click on F11 again.


----------



## manfred (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks Windy!


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

I have thousands of bookmarks... I regularly upload a copy to my gmail account, so I can sync with my notebook, and/or have them available for reinstall if my hd crashes.

Also back them up to external hd's, usb thumb drives, and occasionally as filler on data backup dvds.

I "could" find everything again, but bookmarks are viciously efficient time saver.


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

There are several ways you can export your bookmarks for saving. I personally use the Password Exporter Addon for Firefox. It's super easy to use. If you have a thumb drive, you can download Firefox Portable, copy it to your thumb drive, import your bookmarks and you'll always have YOUR browser, with YOUR bookmarks wherever you may be.


----------

